# PR Manager in Amsterdam



## KellyMaloney (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi Guys!

Okay, quick overview.
I am British, currently living in Dubai - want to move to Amsterdam in summer with my partner and dog.

My experience is PA to CEO and more recently, PR Manager. With extensive experience I have a lot to offer in either field.

I have applied for work directly to companies (not necessarily applied for 'jobs'). Do you know any decent websites to look for work via? Or better still, do you know of any companies I should apply directly to?

Your help will be massively appreciated, as ever!

Cheers, Kel x


----------

